# Carrot Stix rods



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody else using them?

I just got it in a 7'2" parabolic baitcast setup, and it is one sweet rod (Thank you very much Uncle Sam). Fishing soft plastics is awesome with this thing because you can feel it if a fish even looks at your lure. Great hook setting power, light weight, and you will never lose the dang thing because it's orange. The color comes in handy while fishing the deer hunt as well. I shopped around a bit, and for $150 you are going to be hard pressed to find a better rod. I put a Pflueger Summitt on it and it is one SWEEEEEET setup.



***Disclaimer*** Posted by a baitcasting rod noob, but said "noob" has experience with other fine sticks made of graphite


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have heard of rods being made out of carrots. Do they have spinning ones also?


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

yes they do make spinning rods


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet cheech, thanks for the 411 on the Carrot Stix. I've been thinking about getting one myself, I wasn't sure how the sensitivity would be on a medium action rod, but if you say you can feel a fish just looking at your lure, it just might be what I'm looking for (mostly for drop shot and wacky rig senkos for smallies at Jordanelle)


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

bushrat311 said:


> Sweet cheech, thanks for the 411 on the Carrot Stix. I've been thinking about getting one myself, I wasn't sure how the sensitivity would be on a medium action rod, but if you say you can feel a fish just looking at your lure, it just might be what I'm looking for (mostly for drop shot and wacky rig senkos for smallies at Jordanelle)


It really shines whilst fishing soft plastics. The takes where the fish eats, sits there with the lure, and slowly swims away are much more noticeable.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

This is an unpaid endorsement for the amazing piece of equipment that the Carrot Stix are. I bought one from Cabelas, with my student loan...thank you future me, for $150 as well. I didn't do the math but I am sure that by the time I pay off my student loans the thing will have costed some where in the neighborhood of a grand, but hey....I'm over it. I have fished baitcasters my whole life. From graphite to boron and everything in between. This is hands down the best rod I have ever used. Maybe next semester I will get a spinning rod, but I use a baitcaster five times as much. I throw spinnerbaits and crankbaits on mine as well as soft plastics and it works equally as well. I caught a 35+ inch tiger muskie on it and it did great. I put a Cabelas Tournament ZX on it with 25lb braid and it hasn't let me down yet. I wish I had more of them.


----------

